# Anyone running with a Fazua powered rig?



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

The description from Trek about their Fazua powered bikes sounds good.
Be interested in what anyone has to report on them.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Following. 

The fazua system looks pretty sweet, and the battery is small enough that you could probably carry a second one for longer rides.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

It does indeed appear to be a good unit. It’s light AND completely removable. Would love to hear someone’s real life experience with it!


----------



## renardsubtil (Jul 13, 2018)

Are you considering the e-Caliber?


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

renardsubtil said:


> Are you considering the e-Caliber?


I am seriously considering the e-caliber!
Would be my first carbon frame, so I have many questions about that as well.
Sure does appear to be a nice rig!
Appears to be an order and wait scenario at this point in time! Not sure if I have that kind of patience


----------



## renardsubtil (Jul 13, 2018)

I’ve been toying with the idea of one and making it a mullet with a longer travel fork just because I like the idea of a lesser weight bike.
Right now I’m riding a fantic integra 160 which I love but I’m not getting any air time and I feel like it’s hard to maneuver.

where are you located? I called a shop in Santa Cruz call epic cycling center(?) and they had a few smalls in stock but they wanted a $1k deposit (refundable) to hold it for me to come down and test it.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

SW Oregon. Wow they actually had an E-caliber in stock? These things and many other bikes are as rare an Unicorns it seems. My local dealer mentioned a 325 day wait If I wanted to order one!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

The Bulls Wild Flow with Fazua motor is in stock!


----------

